# Bull bay/turtle bay



## Unplugged

I'm going down to fish with an old friend at the end of this month.We are going to fish bull and turtle bay.Does anyone have some knowledge they want to share?I'm taking my 15' maverick hpx so I'll be able fish skinny water.
Thx.


----------



## Unplugged

trailblazerEXT said:


> In open water it's tarpon time &/ or bull sharks. Fishing mangrove shorelines where there are cuts & tidal flow plenty of snook & reds. Trout early morns in cooler deeper waters.


Thanks for the reply.I'll post pics


----------



## Backcountry 16

Where are you putting in at crossings Charlotte harbor can be rough I have a 18 foot action craft and it can get really rough with boat traffic and wind. The west bank has been hold snook and redfish remember safety first. To many people are killed in Florida waters every year


----------



## Unplugged

Backcountry 16 said:


> Where are you putting in at crossings Charlotte harbor can be rough I have a 18 foot action craft and it can get really rough with boat traffic and wind. The west bank has been hold snook and redfish remember safety first. To many people are killed in Florida waters every year


----------



## Unplugged

I know launching at placida park.


----------



## Unplugged

I know it's a week out but,they are calling for ESE winds. If it is choppy, can I run down the east side in the morning? I noticed it will be low tide.


----------



## Unplugged

Thanks for ur input.I'm leaving Wilmington,NC friday morning.Plan on getting ramp and 630.is that early enough?Are fishing Saturday or Sunday back there?my cell 9102790652.


----------



## Unplugged

Any certain lure or color I should be throwing? I'm strictly artificial.

I'm very safe. I fish the Cape Fear River. And that thing is scary.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I would cross


Unplugged said:


> Thanks for ur input.I'm leaving Wilmington,NC friday morning.Plan on getting ramp and 630.is that early enough?Are fishing Saturday or Sunday back there?my cell 9102790652.


You should be fine getting there around 630 but wouldn't get there much later boat ramps are few and far between down here.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I will probably be over there Saturday I will text you if I am.


----------



## Unplugged

Cool


----------



## Unplugged

I'm not going to the pass.I'm going to stay shallow and in protected areas.
If ur back there,this will be me.


----------



## Unplugged

This was taken Saturday.


----------



## Unplugged

I'm going to bring my 6 and 8 weight also. I have some small crab and shrimp patterns. I'll bring some white clousers also.


----------



## Unplugged

Could there be small Tarpon back there?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unplugged said:


> Any certain lure or color I should be throwing? I'm strictly artificial.
> 
> I'm very safe. I fish the Cape Fear River. And that thing is scary.


Depends on our rain


Unplugged said:


> Could there be small Tarpon back there?


Possibly but you'll have better luck out front in the harbor.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unplugged said:


> I'm going to bring my 6 and 8 weight also. I have some small crab and shrimp patterns. I'll bring some white clousers also.


White clouser and work the mangroves


----------



## Unplugged

I kinda want to stay in the back and have a better shot (I think,not that I have any experience) at snook,reds,trout,and maybe smallish 3' tarpon.thoughts?


----------



## Unplugged

My rods have 10lb super 8 braid. Is 20lb fluorocarbon leader big enough or should I use 30?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unplugged said:


> My rods have 10lb super 8 braid. Is 20lb fluorocarbon leader big enough or should I use 30?


30 is what I use you never know when a snook will show up and there's schooling jack out front and really big sharks.


----------



## Unplugged

Holy crap! 30 it is.


----------



## Unplugged

I'm assuming that's Boca area?


----------



## Unplugged

Unplugged said:


> I kinda want to stay in the back and have a better shot (I think,not that I have any experience) at snook,reds,trout,and maybe smallish 3' tarpon.thoughts?


I'm I headed in the right direction with this plan?


----------



## Backcountry 16

In front of bull bay not too far out you could do it in your boat we were crossing from Two pines to bull bay and found them busting bait. I have a 18 foot action craft that thing eats up a chop really well I have the older one 1995. My wife and me both had double hook ups but she lost hers before it got to the boat I actually got a really good look at the 7 foot bull shark that got my jack.


----------



## Unplugged

As you know,windy today but,managed to hook 2 snook. None to the boat.thats ok.new place and that's success unknown territory.lost count on trout..cought a gag in 3' of water.in NC gotta 15miles 65' water to get them.goi g again in the morning.


----------



## Unplugged

Did you go?back country 16?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unplugged said:


> Did you go?back country 16?


No going in the am though.


----------



## Unplugged

Ok .I think we are going to stay North today


----------



## Unplugged

Make the wind stop blowing!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unplugged said:


> Ok .I think we are going to stay North today


Good call that was a rough ride across for some trout.


----------



## Unplugged

We ended up with 2 small snook,1 trout,and my 1st mangrove snapper on gulp


----------

